# Remington 700 on CNBC



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Did anyone see the special on CNBC last night about the faulty trigger mechanism that has the potential to fire without pulling the trigger after the safety is taken off? Here is a link to the story for those who may be interested. 
http://www.cnbc.com/id/39554879/

Would like to know what others thoughts are and if this information may prevent you from buying a 700 in the future.


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

The problem was in the early ones made before 1980. I had a problem with mine that when you push the safety off it'd fire and it almost caused me to loose a 4weeler so I called Remington turns out it was a recalled one they took it charged 20 dollars for shipping but gave me a free hat. After that have not had no trouble outa it and it's been 4 years and 200 rounds ago. If the gun is cokes with the safety on and you can't open the bolt then it's recalled but if you can work the bolt with the safety on it's good. I would still buy a Remington cnbc just wants to give major gun makers a bad name...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

No it's not a recall. A recall would be corrected for free. That is Remington's way of getting out of millions of dollars in lawsuits. After seeing that, and the bad luck my wife's son has had with 2 of his Remingtons I wouldn't buy one. Then add the famous 887 shotgun. Remington has slipped away in my opinion


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I cant believe anyone would give that thinly veiled jab at guns (and piss poor excuse of "reporting") a moments attention. uke:

"Months of probing has exposed dozens of accounts".......DOZENS of accounts out of a possible 5+million rifles.....my god its an epidemic!!! :lol:

Talk about the "unbiased media" telling half the story?! :roll:

What happened to muzzle awarness? They dont talk about that do they? 'Accidental dishcarge' or not, Gus' wife screwed up, had she practiced the cardinal rule, her son would still be alive.

They dont mention how EASY it is to make a bolt rifle (of ANY make) un-safe like this. In fact, Remington says in the 700 owners manual messing with the trigger voids the warranty. I know for a fact I can get a Win M70 down to where she "fires" every time you snick the safety off.

They dont mention how many of these accidents were caused by some idiot that doesnt know what they are doing messing with the inner workings of a firearm making an unsafe firearm.

They dont mention the breakdown of proper weapons handling that happened for someone to get hit in the first place. How many of these were the individuals screw up, they actually DID hit the trigger. Denial is pretty strong.

Pass the buck pass the buck. Someone accidentaly shot someones else, yup, that the gun makers fault, it must be a faulty gun! :roll:

They dont mention, 4,999,900 remington 700s have performed without flaw.

I challenge ANY manufacturer to make over 5 million of something and NOT have 100 jackwagons that messed up try to sue them for damages or to save face, or for whatever reason.

I actually tried watching the story on TV. I couldnt make it 30 seconds and HAD to change the channel. uke: 
Had to listen to Rush twice just to counter act the crap I saw/heard on the TV!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

BBJ, you read my mind. I really enjoyed the clip they showed of the police snipers showing their rifles firing when they were barely touching the bolt handle. Let's think about this for a second: What do you suppose the chances are that those guns' trigger poundages were messed with? I'd say 99.999999 percent. Those obviously were not stock 700s.
That story was about as one-sides as a story can get. So much for "objective journalism."


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"Talk about the "unbiased media" telling half the story?!"

It sure does work though. My mother in law(who was concerned and trying to be nice) sent me a message about this 3 days ago on face book. She thought she had heard me talking about my Rem 700 and was worried mine might "go off". I will have to sit down and talk with her this weekend about every thing you guys have said on this thread. I have not yet had a chance to view the "story". Just goes to show how people can be fooled into thinking what ever you want them to.

#2??? uke:


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree with most everyones opinions but it was really hard to ignore the fact that the original designer said the trigger could be rendered unsafe if quality control measures weren't ensured.

For those that watched it on tv. The family that lost their son to an accidental discharge my question is why was a load gun pointed at a child while taking the safety off? That just baffels my mind.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I think this is just a means for the anti-gunners to deem all firearms unsafe. Think about it.....the Rem 700 is the most popular rifle out there and has been for many years.....you slay this giant and the others (Savage, Winchester, Marlin, Ruger) will be a piece of cake!


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's Remington's rebutle:
http://remington700.tv/#/home


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

knutson24 said:


> I agree with most everyones opinions but it was really hard to ignore the fact that the original designer said the trigger could be rendered unsafe if quality control measures weren't ensured.
> 
> For those that watched it on tv. The family that lost their son to an accidental discharge my question is why was a load gun pointed at a child while taking the safety off? That just baffels my mind.


And the same could be said for any other firearm, vehicle, powertool, or anything else as far as quality control goes.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Isn't this the same problem the 721 model had of having to take the safety off to unload the rifle and some discharged.Anyway I'd still buy a Remington.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

If there is any one that wants to get rid of those pos 700 that are no good and un safe let me know i will give you 50 bucks to get them of your hands for safteys sake.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I will give $60 and $70 for left hand ones. What was sad in that show that lady who shot her kid. The way the show made it look like the bullet passed threw the trailer and then hit her kid. Was I imagining that? If that is true I would have thought pointing it at the trailer would have been a not safe direction.

It is said that looking into Chuck Norris' eyes will reveal your future. Unfortunately, everybody's future is always the same: death by a roundhouse-kick to the face.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Ok i will go 70 for the right hand ones you can have the left handers.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I want just 3, so I will pay $125 each.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

deathwind said:


> Isn't this the same problem the 721 model had of having to take the safety off to unload the rifle and some discharged.Anyway I'd still buy a Remington.


The only problem was the fact you had to take them off safe to open the bolt. Apparently, there are some idiots out there that are incapable of having a weapon off "safe" and not making it go bang.

Ive had a couple "old model" 700s where you had to have them on "fire" to open the bolt and never had one issue with them (in fact, the craftsmanship of these old models is ten times better than the mass produced plastic crap of today IMO). This story is just a bunch of idiots out there looking for someone else to blame for their idiocracy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yup I'd buy a remington 700. I'll pay $200.00 for a 1970's to 1979 model 700BDL in 220 Swift.
It will go with the 6 already in the safe includeing two Muzzle loaders.

Sort of like the 60 minute Jeep CJ roll over thiny back a few years ago.

 Al


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Only thing is that they interviewed the inventor of the trigger, and he told Remington there was an issue. He continuosly brought it up to his supervisors, and even after he retired. I watched it, felt wierd watching a liberal station, and the guy said something like a 60 cent part could have fixed it but the higher ups didn't want to do it for either profit or having to admit there was a problem.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

driggy said:


> Only thing is that they interviewed the inventor of the trigger, and he told Remington there was an issue. He continuosly brought it up to his supervisors, and even after he retired. I watched it, felt wierd watching a liberal station, and the guy said something like a 60 cent part could have fixed it but the higher ups didn't want to do it for either profit or having to admit there was a problem.


Have you seen the inventors rebuttal?

NBC chopped and spliced his interview to pieces to get "what they wanted" out of it.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Did an internet search and only thing I could find was a Remington site with what looked like the inventor several years ago. Do you have a good link so I can check it out. Also I don't trust CNBC either but Remington also has a horse that they have in the race, so they are biased also. Truth is somewhere in the middle I bet.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with Remington triggers. I would bet any with issues were tampered with, and improperly adjusted triggers can and will fire when you don't want em to. Simply closing the bolt can do it sometimes, but it's not a design flaw. Some aftermarket triggers are almost a carbon copy of the design, so I would suggest you not worry about it. But as attempted here already, I'll add my name to the list of offers to buy any and all pre-1990 700's


----------



## Drefizzle (Jun 24, 2010)

After watching the "investigation" I feel like someone had an agenda during filming. The 700 in all of its forms has been nothing but reliable and safe for me. 
The designer himself said it in the interview that the failures are more the fault of quality control than they are a design flaw.
I for one will continue to own and shoot every one I can get my hands on.

BTW if CNBC has scared you out of owning yours. PM me and I'll be glad to take it off your hands...lol


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't really trust anything from CNBC! They have proven time and time again that they promote and support leftwing agendas. About the only news I watch is that of FOX!


----------

